

Hacker Jobs Meets... Neil Johnson, Senior Development Manager at OpenMarket - Peroni
http://hackerjobs.co.uk/blog/2012/4/25/hacker-jobs-meets-neil-johnson-openmarket

======
westwired
Really a very interesting interview, with some salient points regarding
internet privacy.

------
Peroni
The purpose of these short interviews is to help guide job seekers into making
better decisions when applying for a new job or to simply give them an insight
into how the top hiring managers in the UK think.

